# Raisins and dogs don't mix



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am sure many of you know that Raisins are toxic to dogs. I knew this too, but someone Zoe still managed to get in to them. She is at the vets, she is okay. For the full story see my blog. http://blackhorsefarm.weebly.com/blog.html

For those of you that did not know that raisins were bad for dogs, now you do.

Just thought this would be a good time to remind people.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I hope she feels better soon ray: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW :? I did not know that they were bad for dogs. Thank you for the warning. I have a dog that has some but I guess not enough to her her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just read the link. I am so glad that you were able to get her to the vet and save her. :hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks, I am very thankful that she is going to be okay. And I am really glad that one more dog owner knows not to give dogs raisins. It seems to silly, why are they healthy for us and toxic to dogs?

Raisins are of course worse than grapes because they are more concentrated. A large dog will be fine with a grape or raisin or two. Zoey ate around a half cup, more than a toxic level.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You learn something new everyday...I'm glad she will be ok :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my dog loves grapes... I guess he doesnt eat enough to hurt him :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...how scary... I never knew.... :worried:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I never knew that raisins were bad for dogs, thanks for telling me 

My german shepherd loves grapes though, they've never bothered him though :shrug:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow I wonder if its the iron in em? Glad puppy's gonna be ok :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Onions are a big no-no too.



> Bones from fish and cooked bones can obstruct the digestive system. Not good!
> 
> Chocolate, coffee, tea, and caffeinated drinks are bad. They contain caffeine which could be toxic and impact the heart and nervous systems.
> 
> ...


http://www.thedogbowl.com/PPF/category_ ... ogbowl.asp

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 9&aid=1030

I feed a raw diet so its important to know what can and cannot be fed.

Please let us know how your baby is doing. :hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Zoe came home today. There was a big mess of raisins in her cage this morning at the vet office. So they passed through. Her levels of Ca did go up, but luckly she was on the IV so it flushed it out.
Some reports say that as few as 7 raisins can cause death, but it depends on the size of the dog too. 

I am very thankful that I knew about the hazard, although that didn't stop it from happening. I am going to just not buy raisins any more, my goats can make due with animal crackers and corn chips :wink:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I knew you couldn't give raisins or grapes to dogs because of a veterinarian newsletter we used to get.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Epona142 said:


> Onions and garlic, whether it's raw, cooked, or powder in large amounts have the ability to damage red blood cells and cause anemia.


I don't mean to argue, but is that really true? We've given garlic to our dogs for worming for many years and we've never had a problem from it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't call it arguing, I call it debating. :wink: 

As for garlic, you'll find lots of conflicted information on that one. And let me tell you, I'm on the side of "It does little harm." I copy/pasted the information above and didn't nitpick through it.

I've never found garlic to have adverse effects, but that is for every dog owner to decide for themselves.  

Rebelshope - I'm so glad to hear she passed them and is doing better! We'd love to see a picture of her, too. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that anything in excess wouldn't be a good thing, wether it's proven to be toxic or not. I have a concord grape arbor and one of my old cockers favorite things to do is to "vaccuum" the ground underneath it, he'll be 15 in August so I guess he must have built an immunity to them :wink: 

I do put about a teaspoon of garlic powder in my dogs food twice a week as it apparently has the benefit of repeling fleas and mosquito's....they haven't seemed to mind that addition either.
The info you posted is very informative Epona, wether or not select items are truly harmful, it gives an idea as to what our pups really should or shouldn't have. Thanks for posting it :thumbup: 

And I'm happy to hear that your Zoe has recovered rebelshope, as you said, the goaties can be happy with animal crackers and corn chips to avoid a mishap again :hug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I knew raisins and grapes were bad for dog's since we used to get a veterinarian newsletter since people have lost dog's to kidney failure from grapes and raisins.


----------

